# Zero carb pasta, rice and noodles



## Grogg1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought from Holland & Barratt. Just trying the noodles and they are nice!

Anyone else tried them?


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 28, 2016)

Those the shirataki noodles? Texture takes some getting used to but otherwise I like them.....


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2016)

I always try & use them. I like my Stir-Fries. .  Had a turkey one tonight with a pkt of veggies.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 28, 2016)

They are the bare naked noodles.  My hubby liked them too.  It appears they are on sale in Sainsbury's.  They were good with my Quorn thai curry!!  I would definitely buy again but maybe a smaller potion as I think I over ate as it was so good to have noodles again!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 28, 2016)

I didn't like the thick chewy texture of the noodles or the odd smell on opening them which I found off putting. Not tried the rice though.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I didn't like the thick chewy texture of the noodles or the odd smell on opening them which I found off putting. Not tried the rice though.



I didn't detect any smell with these when I opened them.   They were a bit chewier than egg noodles but not much different to rice noodles but it was okay as they were plastered in a spicy thai curry sauce.

I have a different make noodles to try tomorrow as I have left over curry!


----------



## Radders (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't enjoy them at all. I don't miss pasta, it's the boring part of a meal to me and I'd rather replace it with veggies. The only exception is lasagne for which I use a very small quantity of Dreamfields pasta which does actually taste of something.


----------



## john pardo (Dec 29, 2016)

I will go and get some to try, i didn't realise these existed.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Radders said:


> I didn't enjoy them at all. I don't miss pasta, it's the boring part of a meal to me and I'd rather replace it with veggies. The only exception is lasagne for which I use a very small quantity of Dreamfields pasta which does actually taste of something.


I haven't tried pasta yet and I have to admit I have reservations!    Before being diagnosed I was mainly vegetarian so ate a lot of pasta and rice dishes with veg or veg sauces.  I'm struggling eating meat, it's turning on me and I'm fed up with not being able to eat swede until I've tested how much it affects me.  No one else in house likes swede so I normally cook for me and have it with sausage, peas and gravy!  It's been my favourite meal since as young as I can remember!!


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 29, 2016)

john pardo said:


> I will go and get some to try, i didn't realise these existed.



There was quite a range in Holland & Barratt but looking on line Sainsburys sell some too.  They are in Free From range.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> There was quite a range in Holland & Barratt but looking on line Sainsburys sell some too.  They are in Free From range.


Good numbers Grogg. I would much more eat pasta than pizza. Both normally high carb but


----------



## Katieb (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought Barenaked noodles then read up on some of the scare stories about how they can swell up and block your intestines!! Threw them away after that! I'm sure they are perfectly safe, but it put me off!  Katie


----------



## Radders (Dec 30, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I haven't tried pasta yet and I have to admit I have reservations!    Before being diagnosed I was mainly vegetarian so ate a lot of pasta and rice dishes with veg or veg sauces.  I'm struggling eating meat, it's turning on me and I'm fed up with not being able to eat swede until I've tested how much it affects me.  No one else in house likes swede so I normally cook for me and have it with sausage, peas and gravy!  It's been my favourite meal since as young as I can remember!!


No need to eat meat if you don't want to, I haven't in years!


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Radders said:


> No need to eat meat if you don't want to, I haven't in years!


  I'm struggling without meat as if in a hurry I know it's low carb.  I have my veggie mince and tofu and having to think or research if a veg is okay is a pain!  I mean the harmless pea!  My DN told me I couldn't eat them anymore!  She also told me beetroot, parsnip, swede, to be avoided along with sweet potatoes!  I feel stuck with broccoli, spinach, cabbage and cauliflower which I do like but I miss root veg. Before all this I loved aubergine but now I'm a bit ewe about!

Today I made myself egg mayonnaise but it's not the same not in a spud or on a slice of bread!

I think I'm just feeling sorry for myself!! So this week I'm going to make a veggie Moussaka.

My daughter will be home from her travels soon and she's vegan so she'll inspire me again though I'm not giving up cheese and butter!


----------



## Radders (Dec 30, 2016)

I guess if you are going for very low carb then it could be challenging. In the week I usually have salad: even with carrots I reckon the whole thing is less than 10g carbs. Raw veg is more bulky, takes longer to chew and therefore is more satisfying.
In my salad I use the following ingredients in various combinations, with grated cheese, peanut butter, quorn slices, boiled eggs, nuts, cream cheese as protein:
Romaine lettuce
Grated carrot
Red or yellow pepper
Cucumber
Celery or fennel
Cherry or beef tomatoes
Fresh ginger
Fresh basil leaves
Avocado
Beetroot (in small quantities)

I usually marinade the tomatoes in olive oil, lo-salt, lemon juice and oregano and use the juice as a dressing. A sprinkling of toasted pine kernels on top makes a difference too. The first night I prepare a big batch of the base ingredients so on subsequent days it's just a case of adding the soft ingredients (cucumber, tomato, avocado etc).


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 30, 2016)

The worst root veg is obviously potato.  I was never told to not eat sweet potato.  They are lower GI & as long as I'm sensible with my portions, they have little effect on me.  It's all about trial & error.  Try something & check bloods 2hrs after.  If you don't spike, then it's ok.  I can eat carrots, peas, swede & celeriac with no issues.  Actually, even potatoes don't seem to spike me these days.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 1, 2017)

I think people sometimes forget that beetroot contains pure sucrose, as do onions. They are secret BG boosters.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 1, 2017)

I can tolerate onions very well.  In fac my aubergine curry with lots of onion can often result in lower BG 2 hours after eating.  I also had 2 small onion bhajis last night in Indian restaurant  and 2 hours later a very respectable 6.2


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I think people sometimes forget that beetroot contains pure sucrose, as do onions. They are secret BG boosters.


Beetroot is a particular problem for me - I can only eat it when it is a constituent of chocolate cake!


----------



## Radders (Jan 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I think people sometimes forget that beetroot contains pure sucrose, as do onions. They are secret BG boosters.


Both are about 10% carbs, of which around half is sugar, not sure that all that is sucrose - most of the nutritional websites don't seem to distinguish between different types of sugar, not that it really matters for me. Eating them in small quantities as part of a meal doesn't seem to cause me a problem. I would probably eat about 50g beetroot in a salad, or maximum half a medium onion in a cooked meal. Now if I were to roast the beetroot (which would shrink, therefore I would need a bigger portion) or munch on a whole onion, then I might be in trouble!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 1, 2017)

I often have picked beetroot in my cheese sandwich along with pickled onions and it does not seem to affect my levels.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I often have picked beetroot in my cheese sandwich along with pickled onions and it does not seem to affect my levels.


Aside from it being a small potion I wonder if the pickling vinegar helps the body process it.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't know.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't know.


It's interesting how the way a food is prepped or accompanied affects how we process it.  Double cream with strawberries or home made chocolate log with fresh cream filling and double cream poured over has no effect on blood sugar .  Same onions deep fried in batter as bhajis.  It seems fat helps my body deal better with them.  Perhaps I should try a deep fried Mars bar!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 1, 2017)

Fat slows down the absorption of the carbs.  I've had a few roast potatoes over Christmas without any spike at all.


----------

